# VQ35HR



## Christian Coryea (Jan 13, 2011)

How many psi can they handle stock? Safely


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's not the boost that matters, it's the horsepower produced. You could throw 25psi from a t25 at a VQ35 and it'd be fine. 25psi from a T72 would destroy a VQ35.

Not only that, but you didn't specify turbo size, either.

Based on your posts thus far, you're best off buying a well-known, NON-ebay turbo kit for your car. If you can't afford one, don't go turbo. Simple as that. You're stepping into territory you're not familiar with, and the last thing you want to do is blow a $2000 motor by doing something stupid and trying to cheap out.


----------



## Christian Coryea (Jan 13, 2011)

*Im not cheaping out at all*

I am looking into turbo kits or supercharger i am only looking to spend 5,000 total for the kit and around another 2,000 on tune and install i jus dont know if i should go single twin or even supercharger and what brand turbo is only greddy supercharger is stillen or vortech idk what other brands are good or better because i only want my car aruond 450whp as my dd. I build hondas not nissan im still learing here


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

if you have 7000 to spend on a build+tune just find someone elses build that has worked and works well and copy it... and building hondas or nissans makes no difference, it is essentially the same basic combustion engine technology...

there are plenty of turbo manufacturers, and greddy is good but not the best, the best is borg warner, up there with them is banks... but that stuff is big money... for super chargers there are too many to choose from as that tech has been around longer...

for a dd boosted car a turbo would be better than a super charger... you'd get better gas mileage as long as you stayed out of boost and were easy on the pedal, super charger also has more parastic power loss... since you want it to be a dd id go twin turbo with a smaller turbo vs a single with a big turbo.... smaller twins tend to be easier to drive and dont have as much lag when you do want to have fun...

...

and chim, a little correction on your post... i know what you were trying to say, hell you prolly were searching for the words but couldnt think of it... anyways...

its not hp that you need to think about... its psi+volume of air... you are right 25psi from a t25 isnt as much as 25 psi from a t72, but thats because the volume of air a t72 moves is larger... so if your build were to call for 25psi from a t25, you could use a t72 at say 15psi and get the same volume of air moved... might not get the same results for engine response, turbo lag etc...


----------



## Christian Coryea (Jan 13, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the help guys


----------

